# Panama City's First Cobia



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

First cobia of the year for Panama City Beach came from the pier. Yup, the little St.Andrew's pier that ends in maybe 3 or 4 feet of water. Fish went 43 pounds at Half Hitch, swam right up to the pier and took a jig, Congratulations to Marshal Pritchard.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice

congrats :letsdrink


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

That photo will get some blood flowing and the piers crowded!


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice one!:clap


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

> *BJW (3/30/2008)*That photo will get some blood flowing and the piers crowded!


I always get a kick out of pier fishing, especially when everyone has been looking for them all over and the first one is caught in three feet of water, off the pier.:clap

BTW, there was another one caught out of a boat, maybe 1/2 mile off the beach, east of Old Pass arouund 2pm. It was 59 pounds. I watched that one being caught and it was a fat fish.


----------



## HookSet (Oct 5, 2007)

nice:clap


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

Okaloosa pier almost had their first one yesterday but when they got it up close to the pier it broke off on the pylon. That one was about a 30 pounder and they saw one more while I was there but didnt get hooked. There was a lot of people fishing for cobia.


----------

